# Conectar 12v a un aparato que requiere 9v



## ferrari

Buenos días. tengo una interfaz de audio la cual hasta el día de hoy a funcionado tomando la energía por el puerto USB del pc. Por diversos motivos me recomiendan conectarla de manera independiente con un pequeño adaptador . Según las especificaciones de la interfaz requiere de una alimentación de 9v DC - 500 mA como pueden observar en la foto.







El caso es que tengo este adaptador  con las siguientes especificaciones +12V -1.0 A






Y quisiera saber que inconveniente tendría al usarlo permanentemente. La he conectado por un tiempo de 5 minutos sin ningún problema, enciende y funciona pero tal vez estoy cometiendo un error y por eso el motivo de mi consulta.

A todos gracias . Un saludo


----------



## Scooter

Te la estás jugando, aunque si en 5' aún no se ha roto  puede que no se rompa ya.
Compra un alimentador de 9V y no te la juegues.


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo no correría riesgo, me gusta la propuesta del "*Alicantino*"


----------



## joshdvd

si hasta ahora lo has alimentado desde el puerto usb, yo probaría conectarlo con un cargador usb de celular al puerto usb. total y son 5V siempre


----------



## pandacba

Pero nada mejor que alimentarlo con 9V, es lo más sensato, las fichas usb se gastan con facilidad y peor cuando hay consumo de corriente, el conector DC es mucho más robusto y adecuado


----------



## ferrari

Bien, seguiré sus consejos y conseguiré el adaptador con las especificaciones que exige la tarjeta para evitar riesgos. Muchas a gracias a todos por su pronta respuesta. Saludos.


----------



## ferrari

Señores, no me ha parecido conveniente crear otro hilo sobre mi nueva inquietud ya que está relacionado muy directamente con el tema . Ya he conseguido el cargador correcto para alimentar la tarjeta, pero no me ha sido posible conseguir el terminal preciso por lo que corté el del cargador anterior pensando en empalmarlo al nuevo pero me veo con la sorpresa que es blindado o apantallado. 

El nuevo cargador sus cables son de dos vías común. ¿es posible hacer ese empalme ? si es así como debo hacerlo , aquí una foto con los dos cables en cuestión.






Gracias por la ayuda como siempre.

Edit: Pensaba realizarlo tal cual esta en la foto, unir el positivo del cable gris a los hilos del cable blanco y el negativo gris a la malla del cable con la terminal. En fin, agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## ninodeves

la maya suele ser el negativo,de todas formas únelos como dices y si tienes un tester,mira que el negativo sea el metal exterior y el positivo el interior.


----------



## ferrari

Gracias ninodeves por su respuesta a esta última inquietud de verdadero principiante. Entonces manos a la obra y espero que este remedio solucione los problemas con mi interfaz. Saludos a todos.


----------

